# 2 different labs with different results, what to think?



## cokule (Oct 16, 2010)

I ordered the blood work the first time (done just one month earlier) myself and got these results, (posted previously on this forum). Here are the results,

Tsh 2.9 (range .45-4.5) 
T4 free direct 1.09 (range .82-1.77) 
T4 7.1 (range 4.5-12.0) 
T3 uptake 29 (range 24-39) 
free thyroxine index 2.1 (range 1.2-4.9 
reverse T3 148 (range 90-350) 
Thyroid Peroxidase 6 (range 0-34) 
Antithyroglobuline less than 20 (range 0-40) 
Triiodothyronine free, serum 2.8 (range 2.0-4.4)

The endocrinologist sent the new blood work to another lab (last Friday)and got these results, they do seem quite different from the first lab.

TSH 1.7 (range .4-4.5)
T4 total 7.0 (range 4.5-12.5)
Free T4 index (T7) 2.1 (range 1.4-3.8)
T3 uptake 30 (range 22-35)

But what was discovered on this test is that iron, binding capacity, saturation and ferritin are all out of range.

Iron total 30 (range 40-175)
Iron binding capacity 454 (range 250-450)
Saturation 7 (range 10-232)
Ferritin 5 (range 10-232)

My symptoms have not changed. Is it the iron that could be causing the tiredness to the point that on certain days I cannot move and my body to just hurt, hurt, hurt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cokule said:


> I ordered the blood work the first time (done just one month earlier) myself and got these results, (posted previously on this forum). Here are the results,
> 
> Tsh 2.9 (range .45-4.5)
> T4 free direct 1.09 (range .82-1.77)
> ...


First labs, doc ordered FREE T3 and FREE T4. Second labs, doc ordered Total 3 and Total 4.

Here is a good place to learn about these labs.
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Also, your ferritin is really in the basement and I hope you have been placed on iron supplements? I recommend liquid Floradix for fast results and better absorption.

Here is info on ferritin. This is your storage protein which makes iron available for cellular uptake.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If you read the above on ferritin, you will see your symptoms and much much more.

You cannot be feeling to well; please let me know what you and the doc decide to do to get you better.


----------



## cokule (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros I didn't even notice that. Thanks so much pointing this out. God bless you. I do know about the free vs. total. It just slip my mind.

I am so grateful to know I am not crazy.

I am not going back to the endocrinologist. I am going to consult long distance with two docs. One is Dommisse in Arizona (he lost his medical license for treating people with dessicated thyroid). In the court order online I read that the only acceptable treatment is to follow TSH and that because he was not following the standard practice he lost his license.


----------

